# Not really outdoors realated, but woman's help needed



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I have a 4yr old daughter and I CAN NOT do the hair stuff. I've tried to put one of those bungee loops in there, but she comes out looking like some sort of sped. I have two questions:

1). Is this whole hair thing something that is taught from generation to generation? And if not then.....

2). Is there some sort of book or class a guy can read or take so that he can learn how to do the hair stuff?

3). Will I have to turn my man card in for even asking such questions? :lol: I don't think I should have to, because I have a joint custody situation, so I have to learn this stuff somehow.

Her hair is too fine for barrets(spl?) I have yet to get any of those back from daycare, they seem to fall out all the time.


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

I know what you mean,,but you have to sit and practice at night in front off the TV so she sits long enough to let you work it out ..and try not to use 2 thumbs like me...:lol:


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

dtg said:


> I have a 4yr old daughter and I CAN NOT do the hair stuff. I've tried to put one of those bungee loops in there, but she comes out looking like some sort of sped. I have two questions:
> 
> 1). Is this whole hair thing something that is taught from generation to generation? And if not then.....
> 
> ...


1. No, my mom never taught me, I learned on my own.

2. Yes, it's called cosmotology! :lol: These are the only books I found: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b/002-0650762-4071215?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=girls+hair

3. No, you can still have your man card. I know of lots of single dads that do their daughters hair. It's like everything else, the more you do it the better you get.

They make barrettes that are specifically for girls with fine hair, but you may have better luck braiding or putting it in a ponytail. There are lots of websites that can teach you how to braid and don't laugh cause I know lots of guys that braid their daughters hair. Heres one:

http://home.columbus.rr.com/dreamweavers/braids/french.htm


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

All i can say is It takes practice....I'm just now getting hang of doing my daughters hair so it looks good enough to go out in public...keep trying you'll get figure it out..


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

LMAO I can barely do my own hair. Check out community ed classes. Schools around here have one night classes on doing hair, that might help. If you are really in a bind, take her to Grondins or Fantastic Sams or where ever and ask if you can pay someone to teach you what to do. They will propable do it for $20.00 especially if it is slow in the shop!

You keep you man card with an extra endorsement for superdad.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

dtg said:


> I have a 4yr old daughter and I CAN NOT do the hair stuff. I've tried to put one of those bungee loops in there, but she comes out looking like some sort of sped.


I'm sorry but that had me cracking up!:lol:


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for the links, looks like I need to take a trip to the book store.

I can't braid her hair, because it's not really long enough. That I know how to do, its any other than that and combing it that I'll thumbs with. Not to mention she has a hissy fit if her hair is sticky from lunches peanut butter and jelly sandwich and I attempt to brush it. Any resistance in brushing, gets immediate tears and a poutey lip.:sad:


----------



## bilili_3 (Feb 21, 2001)

If you know a woman with girls or even your babysitter: ask them to show you. Make it a "big girls hair" night with treats in front of the TV or something and maybe that will help.


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

Get her some cute hats or bandanas for them "bad hair" days. :lol: :lol: My mom didn't know how to do hair either... so I always looked like a dork or I wore a hat. I did learn that when your hair drys it kind of stays in that same position sort of like hat head.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2003)

Whatever you do make sure the bungee loop thing matches the rest of the outfit for god sakes!! Oops I think I just lost my man card.:lol:


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I did the same thing for years....it takes some practice but you will get it evenually...

one thing I did try and seemed to work better was to get a bottle of the de-tangling spritz....and it comes in some really nice smelling fruity flavors 

place the scrunchie on your wrist before starting

spritz the hair down 

brush the hair throughly and then back to the center of the head and gather with your free hand.....the one with the scruchy on your wrist

slide the scrunchy off your wrist and throw half hitches around the pony tail until tight

It also helps to make the pony tail higher on the back of her head too

then wash your hands throughly with manly smelling soap before you head to the office smelling like a bannana or watermelon

thank goodness she is 12 now and does most of it herself....but I sure do miss those days.... My baby girl is growing up


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

awwwww what a dad !!

When my hubby first time TRIED to do daughters hair at age 6.....he was SO proud of himself, untill she came out of the bathroom saying" DAD, I look like pippi longstocking!!!!!!!!" Where is MOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMM! I am NOT going to school like this" ..... that just did it... he never tried it agin lol... he will comb it but thats it, She now is 10 so no more problems,,and now she REALLY is a daddy's GIRL!

Hey have youre MOm or sister help ya out!!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I think you get an extra man card for caring enough to worry about your daughters hair.  

The best advise that I can give is SPRITZ SPRITZ SPRITZ. It works wonders on fine hair. Not really the right time of year but when it is warm enough. Try to put it up wet. Good Luck !!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

tommytubular said:


> I did the same thing for years....it takes some practice but you will get it evenually...
> 
> one thing I did try and seemed to work better was to get a bottle of the de-tangling spritz....and it comes in some really nice smelling fruity flavors
> 
> ...


 
LMAO!!! Great advice, enjoy these days while you can, they grow so fast!! I miss the days when Jessica would say Daddy will you brush, braid, etc my hair...now she just critiques my lack of style in jeans and a flannel  :lol:


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

FirecrackerHey have youre MOm or sister help ya out!![/QUOTE said:


> That's my problem, my mom died when I was 18 and I've never had any sisters. It was just me, my brother and my dad. I'm tickled to have a daughter, she was fishing with me at the age of 2 for about 3 hours, and this year she's up to 4 hours. She asked to sit in the blind with me for deer hunting and she lasted 1/2 hour(approximately how long it took her to finish her PB&J, cucumber, banana and juicebox:lol: ) She was soo quiet that whole time, remembering to whisper and when she finished her makeshift and well balanced dinner, she stood up, put her face to the window of the pop-up, looked around and said VERY loudly, "WHERE'S THE DEER DADDY???" I'm ready to go home!!! I said are you sure, because we've got about 1/2 hour more and that's when they start to show up? She said nope, I'm ready to go home. So we packed up our stuff and headed home. She already asked to go sit again. kind of makes a dad feel all warm and fuzzy!!!!
> 
> And Tommytubular, that is some pretty good directions!!! Looks like I'm going to have to get some detangler, NEVER thought those words would EVER come out of my mouth!!!!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I vote that you get to retain your man-card too. And, now I know why they used to advertise those hair-beading things for girls on The Men's Channel. I just didn't think about guys having custody of little girls. 
As the owner and wearer of some VERY BABY FINE hair, I understand what you're going thru. I gave up on mine a long time ago and just let it grow long & straight. It's wash-and-run and that's the only thing it'll do for me.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

tommytubular said:


> I did the same thing for years....it takes some practice but you will get it evenually...
> 
> one thing I did try and seemed to work better was to get a bottle of the de-tangling spritz....and it comes in some really nice smelling fruity flavors
> 
> ...


 

ROTFLAMO..........Woooooo....ok, I think I can breath now. 

dtg.....you'll get it just practice. You definatley get to keep the man card and you get a gold star added for your efforts.  

Now for Tommytubular's written manual on dair styling. 

Tom....lol..lolololol..........lol........lol........lol.......OMG!!!!! ROTFLMAO:lol: :lol: 
Oh...there I go again...lolollolo...lolol...ha. ha..lolol.......ok Tom, excellent instructions.....you're a heck of a daddy.  Keep it up.

How did the jewelry making time go this weekend? Be sure to give details. dtg could sore to new heights with his baby girl with know how in that subject.  

Hatt's off to all you dad's that care enough to explore the unknown to please your daughters.  Gold star for every man card for sure.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

trouttime said:


> LMAO!!! Great advice, enjoy these days while you can, they grow so fast!! I miss the days when Jessica would say Daddy will you brush, braid, etc my hair...now she just critiques my lack of style in jeans and a flannel  :lol:



My daughters name is Jessica too.....she also doesnt think I have much fashion sense either. Do you know my ex wife? lol

I figured I better check back on this theard and see if ya'll wanted to revoke my man card too.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

tommytubular said:


> My daughters name is Jessica too.....she also doesnt think I have much fashion sense either. Do you know my ex wife? lol
> 
> I figured I better check back on this theard and see if ya'll wanted to revoke my man card too.


 
Tommytubular, of course you get to keep the man card, you're a good daddy. 

And you make me laugh to no end. lol


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

this thread cracks me up. im in the same boat. i get yelled at sometimes by mom's when i take my daughter to school.:lol: my wife now has to wake our daughter up before she goes to work so she can do the hair thing.now, i just put it in a pony tail when i have to. good luck. P.S. how are you going explain the period thing.:yikes:


----------

